# Commited to High Royds, Menston (nr. Leeds), Sept '10



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

Re-visit with jST

So, roughly 3 weeks after my last visit (report [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16201"]here[/ame]) we returned after failing at a mill that had me climbing walls like a monkey to see if we could find much else. It turns out it's the asylum that keeps on giving! We managed to get in what looks like either a children's house or some kind of daycare centre as well as the old Police station/infectious diseases ward and another large ward building. We had to do a bit of sneaking though as the demo crew were just out the front of the ward building.

Anyone else wanting to get into asylums might find this useful, this quite interesting and this High Roydsalicious.
























































Beware of wandering hands.





Beautiful old meets horrible newness





If only the patients knew that's all they had to do!




















One of the old wards in the infectious diseases unit, you can see the bedlights and where the curtain rails were.





Linen closet that contained an area for undergarments.













It looks like my kitchen sink.





Not sure I'd want to use that exit...



Thanks for looking


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

more and more.
is google earth upto date with the pics? ill see if i can remember what else is left for you


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll send you a map of whats left, if anyone else wants a copy of this map (it has what's been converted, what's accessible, what's demolished and what's unexplored) PM me your e-mail and i'll see if I like you enough to send you a copy ;P


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

KooK. said:


> I'll send you a map of whats left, if anyone else wants a copy of this map (it has what's been converted, what's accessible, what's demolished and what's unexplored) PM me your e-mail and i'll see if I like you enough to send you a copy ;P



Jesus mate, as my email, I think you me and J should attack this place properly - I remember most of the old tunnels if their accessable


----------



## Saz123 (Sep 19, 2010)

really great pictures!


----------



## Krypton (Sep 20, 2010)

Some nice pictures there. If you didnt know, High Royds never actually had a Police Station. That frosted glass is from when some of the Hospital was used for the setting of Heartbeat.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 21, 2010)

Krypton said:


> That frosted glass is from when some of the Hospital was used for the setting of Heartbeat.



ah cool, thanks. I was slightly confused as to why they would turn a Police Office into a infectiouse ward...or vice versa!


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic pics,can`t wait 2 go there!


----------



## Lolz101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent Pics!!! I quite fancy a day trip up here looks good!!


----------



## scribble (Sep 22, 2010)

I want a "pigeon debris" sign. Or possibly "bat guano".


----------



## KooK. (Sep 23, 2010)

All the freshers coming to Leeds made me think of a "Student Debris" sign, figured it might sell well to stooodents for their bedroom doors! Or at least have their parents buying it for them as a hilarious gift.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice pics, congrats!


----------



## ninjastyle (Sep 23, 2010)

awesome pics man, looking forward to going here. just read a book called the dark threads by jean davison. tis about her experiences staying in high royds during the late 60's early 70's. some of you may find it interesting, i did.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers guys. Yeah I saw excerpts from that book about somewhere, it looked very good. If I recall correctly she was the lady who was just suffering from a bit of mild teenage depression and ended up being commited, drugged up and undergoing ECT. Scary stuff.

I love High Royds, have been 3 times now! Planning a return at some point as well to try and crack the main building and the clock tower.


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 24, 2010)

Great pics was facinated with them


----------



## KooK. (Sep 26, 2010)

*Another revisit! Sept 2010*

OK, so back today where we visitied the Epileptic Block, the New Chapel, the Nurses Accomodation (Hebden House) and the Facilities Management Office. We also confirmed that the Training Rooms are now undergoing conversion and its still a pig to get into the Admin Block.






































































Up in the tower





















Thanks for looking


----------



## KooK. (Oct 15, 2010)

*High Royds Psychiatric Hospital, Menston (Nr. Leeds), October 2010*

So surpisingly I headed back to High Royds yet again with jST, this time got into the Acute Block.



















































































Just the admin block to crack.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 15, 2010)

How bizzare to have a handbag hanging from a door frame!!! Fantastic pics there...


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 16, 2010)

Great pics. Some really interesting carpets here


----------



## Lolz101 (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantastic photos Kook, i think a visit is in order! 

Looks like a great place


----------



## georgie (Nov 3, 2010)

good work dudes


----------

